# What are you going to do about your food Allergies?



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

My son has allergies, mainly your common seasonal allergies. But he also is extremely allergic to peanuts and tree nuts, and requires him to carry around an epipen with him everywhere he goes. In a time of dispair, I know that this epipen expiration date will run out and some of the most common foods after shtf is nuts. My goal is to research where in the world has the least ammount of nuts/peanuts and try to focus on some BOL in that area for him. 

Thats the only thing I can think of when it comes to the allergies and a post shtf situation. I'm sure others out there have allergies, just wanting to hear what you been thinking or wanted to give you a heads up about something else to think, not worry about.


----------



## VanDei (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm seasonal with my allergies. I take a daily medication though and I know that if I miss a day and don't have it with me, I try to take something with chocolate or caffeine in it. This usually helps, but not as good as the medication.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is a great topic! I have *asthma and allergies*. Until I was about 14 years old I used to cough and sneeze just going out to get my dad's newspaper!

There were many "ideas," and trust me, none of them worked. One idea was to have kids with allergies keep circulating into bad environments. And yes, one of the ideas was to sit with adults and get used to cigarette smoke.

One of the hottest taverns in my neighborhood was a smokey dive called "Joey's Anchor Inn." All you needed was the cigarette papers alone--and then you could 'roll your own' just from the thick smoke in the air. Tobacco was seldom needed as a 'stand alone.'

I'll bet I haven't been in a saloon for 30 or 40 years. After all, many of those guys have passed away. And my friend "Tiny" who never smoked, also passed away and never touched tobacco in any form. I don't even like smelling a guy next to me who clearly had a smoke earlier that day...


----------

